# Einstein got his TT!



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

A small brag, but an accomplishment nonetheless. Had a ATTS test being held in my area saturday. A few dogs failed but mostly all of them passed. 

We didn't really train for it, since I wanted to get the full benefit of the test. I wanted to go in "blind" and if there are any problems at least I'll know about them.

My only concern were the blinds. He's an IPO dog (earned IPO3 in March) and I was worried about him getting amped up but he did not even notice them. He did mistake the gunshot for a helper in the blind and started barking but got a hold of himself quickly. And of course he got nice feedback on the aggressive stranger part. We've never seen this guy before, but the dog has never had problems with new helpers on the schutzhund field as well but you know, you are just not sure until you put him through the test. I also didn't help by leaving the fur saver on the live ring by mistake (I usually put it on the dead ring if I know he'll be pulling on it)

Anyway, here he is:
Einstein IPO3 CGC TT going through the ATTS test:




PedigreeDatabase - Einstein

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! I'd love to do this with my boy!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, yea it was a lot of fun and nice to see what the dog does when he is totally 'free' i.e. no obedience from me whatsoever


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awwe, he so happy and prancy. Lovely boy, congrats!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Wild Wolf! Yea he thinks life is one big party


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding! Nice work and an extra ear rubbing for Einstein. Job well done


----------

